# MTB-Tour 003 Dhünntalsperre REVIEW



## juchhu (18. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

hier als Review die Tourdaten:

Dabei waren

Daniel alias @Daniel76 
Rico alias @Rico
Jorge alias @
Mikkael alias @Mikkael
Max alias @teenyx69
Martin alias @juchhu

und (peinlich, peinlich) noch ein Tourmitglied aus dem Kölner Norden, an dessen Name ich mich beim besten Willen nicht mehr erinnern kann (heul, schnief, ich werde alt!-(((

Das nächste Mal nehme ich ein Tour(tage)buch mit.

Also, um es kurz zu machen:

nordöstlich von Neschen im Uhrzeigersinn einmal um die Dhünntalsperre.

Technische Daten:

Tourlänge:	 40,94   	km
Gesamtzeit:	04:13:20	h:mm:ss
Zeit in Bewegung:	03:17:53	h:mm:ss
Zeit im Stand:	00:55:27	h:mm:ss (Schaltwerkeinstellung, Gruppenzusammenführung und Verpflegungspause)
V-Schnitt:	 9,70   	km / h
V-Schnitt in Bewegung:	 12,41   	km / h
V-max:	 48,20   	km / h
Höhenmeter +:	 1.403,99   	m
Höhenmeter -:	 1.404,42   	m
min. Höhe über NN:	 122,78   	m
max. Höhe über NN:	 258,26   	m

Fazit: Geile Tour mit vielen biestigen, knackigen Up- und Downhills. 

Wer will, kann Übersichtskarte, Höhenmeteranalyse, Höhenprofilausschnittskarte und technische Tourdaten zugemailt bekommen? Allerdings nur der/die, der/die mich direkt (und eben nicht über das Forum) unter [email protected] anmailt. Also, keine private E-Mail-Addy, keine Daten !-(((

Das Kartenmaterial ist im .jpg-Format, die Tourdaten als EXCEL2000 und das Ganze gezippt 476 kB groß.

Auf Wunsch gibt's auch die Trackdaten für GPS. Bitte Formatwunsch angeben. 

Das schreit nach einer weiteren Tour.

Hier mal als Vorgeschmack die Höhenmeterauswertung:


----------



## Teenyx69 (18. August 2003)

Also ich kann nur zu der Tour sagen das sie vom Anspruch her um einiges höher war als MITTEL.

Mir hats viel Spaß gemacht, wieder finden werde ich die Wege sicherlich nie, bin ja schließlich blond!

Meinen Respekt noch an Mikkael.
Als der Gruppenanfänger hat er verdammt gut mitgehalten. Oftmals die Zähne zusammengebissen aber durchgezogen und sicherlich gedanklich seinen Umwerfer hinten verflucht und auf den Mond geschossen, das Ding hat immer allein geschaltet (Semi-Automatik???). 

Mädels, bis zur nächsten Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (18. August 2003)

Ich weiss, diese ganzen Einteilungen leicht, mittel und schwer für die beiden Bereiche 'technische' und 'konditionelle' Anforderung' sind ******** weil subjektiv.

Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich bei meiner PREVIEW-Ankündigung nicht im Traum daran gedacht habe, ein 'Anfänger'  würde diese Tour mitfahren.

40 km Tourlänge sollten eigentlich kein Problem sein, aber die angekündigten 1.000 Höhenmeter (durch Streckenänderung nach dem Motto: 'Ach, lass' uns doch hier runterfahren, dass ist 'ne geile Abfahrt!' waren es dann 1.400 HM) hätten einen Anfänger schon abschrecken lassen, aber wie sagte Daniel so schön: '1.000 HM, keine Ahnung was das für mich bedeutet? Ist das jetzt viel oder nicht?'

Denn selbst 1.000 HM (hier 1.400) sind nicht viel. Aber um die Dhünntalsperre rum sind das trotz der geringen absoluten Höhen (<=260 m) eben keine Hügel bzw. Berge sondern zum Teil fiese Rampen, wo man sich kleinere Übersetzungen als 22/32 wünscht. Wobei an einigen Stellen (aus eigener Erfahrung) schieben auch nicht viel langsamer ist !-)))

Also, zukünftig werde ich in den Previews eine Höhenmeterauswertung über geplanten Kurs beifügen und mitteilen, ob die Tour für echte Anfänger geeignet ist.

Falls jemand bei meinen Tour-Ankündigungen für die 'technische' und 'konditionelle' Anforderung 'schwer' liest,

kann er/sie sicher sein, dass ich nicht mitfahre (haha) !-)))

Naja, ich geb' die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass ich besser werden. Vielleicht plane ich dann auch mal 'schwere' Touren.


----------



## juchhu (18. August 2003)

ich wußte garnicht, dass hier im Forum ein Auto-Zensor gibt!-)))

Na dann werde ich zukünftig mich blumiger ausdrücken, damit keiner rätseln muss, wenn ich wieder Kraftausdrücke von Exkrementen von Wirbeltieren benutze !-)))


----------



## mikkael (18. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

es war ein richtiger Knaller für mich, diese Tour. Trotz alldem hat es verdammt viel Spass gemacht. Ich weiss, ich habe noch einige Hausaufgaben zu machen in Sachen Technik und Kondition, aber fürs erste Mal war's ne super Erfahrung (die 1000 HM. Schotter, Anstiege und die Abfahrten). 

Danke an alle nochmals für die Geduld!

Die 2 Bilder werde ich heute spät am Abend draufladen. Ich wollte so lange warten, bis Martin den Bericht schreibt.

Viele Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von juchhu _
> *..Falls jemand bei meinen Tour-Ankündigungen für die 'technische' und 'konditionelle' Anforderung 'schwer' liest,
> kann er/sie sicher sein, dass ich nicht mitfahre (haha) !-)))
> 
> Naja, ich geb' die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass ich besser werden. Vielleicht plane ich dann auch mal 'schwere' Touren. *



Also, Martin, 
na ja, bei der nächsten *mittleren Tour* wäre ich ja u.U. auch keinen Anfänger mehr!!  

Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## webunit (18. August 2003)

Hi !!


Ich war für 4 Tage in NL. Danke für die Einladung.


ich denke demnächst machen wir mal mit. Wir werden aber dann von Wipperfürth ggf. mit dem Bike zu Euch stoßen....

)


----------



## mikkael (19. August 2003)

Also, wie versprochen *das erste* Bild:


----------



## Teenyx69 (19. August 2003)

Ach Mikkael,

nimm das Bild bitte wieder raus,
ich seh ja voll fett aus   *lach*!

Ich glaub ich stell dir nie wieder deine Gangschaltung ein...


----------



## mikkael (19. August 2003)

Hier das zweite Bild:

Grössere Versionen der Bilder (1024 x 768 px, ca 400 KB) sind in meinem Fotoalbum. 

Die Originale (zum drucken, 1600 x1200, ca. 2 MB) kann ich jederzeit per Mail zuschicken.

Viele Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (19. August 2003)

Hallo Max,

ohne deine Hilfe hätte ich's wirklich nicht geschafft!

Ich meine, mit Photoshop kann man zur Not einiges am Foto  *"korrigieren"*.. Wenn Die willst, ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. August 2003)

... und das bin ich (2.v.r.) !-)))

Mann o Meter, sehe ich (huch, jetzt hätte ich das böse Wort schon fast wieder geschrieben) ... aus.

Ich hätte das Trikot in die Hose stopfen sollen.

@Mikkael

Kannst Du nicht vielleicht meine Handgelenke ein wenig stärker herausarbeiten, das sind die einzig schlanken Stellen an meinem Körper!-)))

In anderer Sache:

Nochmal großes Lob und Anerkennung an Dich. Du hast Dich wacker geschlagen. Und so eine Tour prägt, d.h. nie wieder Anfängerstatus !!!---)))

Du bist herzlich willkommen bei der nächsten Tour.

@alle

Jaja, obwohl noch nicht Weihnachten ist, hat bzw. plant der Onkel Martin wieder ein paar neue Touren.

Übrigens an alle, die sich nicht trauen den Bikeguide zu machen:

Dann schreibt mir doch einfach, in welchem Gebiet (derzeit noch begrenzt auf Nordeifel, Bergisches Land und Sauerland in NRW) Ihr fahren wollt? Wieviel km Länge die Tour bzw. wie lange sie dauern soll und mit welcher technischer und konditioneller Anforderung? Mit Hilfe der anderen Tourmitglieder aus den unterschiedlichen Regionen werden wir dann schon was Schnuckeliges zusammenstellen.

Nicht warten, sondern schreiben bzw. starten !-)))


----------



## on any sunday (21. August 2003)

Tach!

Da will ich doch mal dem altersgeschädigten  juchhu auf die Sprünge helfen.

Ich bin der relaxte Typ  auf dem ersten Bild links außen, auch bekannt als Michael alias @on any sunday.

War eine schöne Runde. Da ich einen kleinen Heimvorteil hatte, war ich auch nicht ganz unschuldig an den etwas ungeplanten zusätzlichen Höhenmetern, tschuldigung Mikkael. Wenn du als Neuling diese (Tor)Tour trotzdem toll fandest, hat der Guide anscheinend alles richtig gemacht. 
Gefallen konnte auch, das man teilweise mit Herrschaften der eigenen Alterklasse unterwegs war, sozusagen betreutes Fahren 

Für weiter Unternehmungen dieser Art würde ich mich auch als Guide zur Verfügung stellen. Im Angebot wären dann so nette Dinge wie:

Bergisches Land

Dühnntalsperre, klar
Größer Touren um Altenberg, auch in Kombination mit Dühnntalsperre
Rund um Wermelskirchen
Wupperberge
Rund um Engelskirchen
Rund um Lindlar
Rundtour Engelskirchen Gummersbach

Eifel

Rundtour Nideggen Heimbach, Rurtallsperre, Schmidt
Rundtour Kleinhau, Kalltal, Kalltalsperre, Wehbachtalsperre
Ahrtal
Rundtour Ahrtal Hohe Acht, Nürburgring

Belgien (Ardennen)

Rundtour Olne Spa
Touren in Houffalize

USA

ok, könnte etwas zu weit sein  

Falls ich mal Zeit und Muße habe, stelle ich die Touren mit Kartenausschnitten, technischen Daten und GPS Tracks auf meiner Heimseite ein.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## juchhu (22. August 2003)

... für die Erinnerungshilfe, lieber Michael !-)))

Das ist ja ein reichhaltiges Angebot an Touren, bei denen Du Dich als Bikeguide zur Verfügung stellen willst.

Herzlich Dank!-)))

Da können sich die anderen ja gerne mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden!!!

Also, mich persönlich interessieren die Eifeltouren. Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja mal einen Appetithappen vorwerfen.

Mit läüft schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen !-)))

Bis bald.


----------



## on any sunday (22. August 2003)

Nabend!

Morgen fahre ich den Marathon am Nürburgring, man müsste also Sonntag auf mich etwas Rücksicht nehmen   , aber gegen eine kurzfristige gemeinsame Tour hätte ich trotzdem nichts einzuwenden.

Grüße

Michael


----------

